# Arthur Carver



## joe123 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi,
I'm new to the forums so if I've got the wrong forum sorry in advance!
I'm trying to find information about my grandfather and the ships he sailed on.
The only information I have is from the 1911 census when he was in Newlyn as mate on a Lowestoft fishing vessel "Livonia"
He was in France during WWI and was awarded the DCM & MM.
After the war he returned to fishing again out of Lowestoft, I think.
In April 1927 he was mate on the Lowestoft vessel "Faithful Friend" again off Newlyn when the ship was badly damaged during a severe storm.
If anybody has info on the above vessels or better still any photographs I would love to hear from them.
Also any info on where I might find further info about my Grandfathers fishing career would be much appreciated.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello joe123.
If you could give us your grandads name, date and place of birth it would be a great help.
We can direct you to the various vessels crew agreements but your best bet is to contact Lowestoft Library.
lowestoft.roATlibher.suffolkcc.gov.uk They are custodians of the Port of Lowestoft History soc.records. If anyone has photo's they will. It may also pay you to search the fishing vessel galleries on this website.

Roger


----------



## joe123 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for replying Roger.
Grandfathers name was Arthur Carver, he was born Feb. 1878 in Loddon, Norfolk, England.
I'll check the galleries and Lowestoft Library.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Joe123* and welcome to *SN.* Bon voyage.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Joe123
A little more info, Official numbers are important for identifying individual vessels and are unique to that ship.
The system of official numbers for British and Empire ships began in 1854/55. Official Numbers were held by British and Empire registered ships regardless of name changes until or unless sold to foreign registry or scrapped. If later re-registered as British, the former number was normally reallocated.
LIVONIA official number 122765 LT545 
FAITHFUL FRIEND o/n135743 LT23
Due to the nature of their calling finding career details of fishermen is never easy.
Your grandad should have been in possession of a Mates Certificate do you know the number?
If not, or Lowestoft library do not have details it's the long haul to find out.
The 1927 Crew Agreements of FAITHFUL FRIEND should tell you this number. Problem is they are stored in Newfoundland!
Once you have the number you can start looking for career details. 

I found a WW1 army record for a corporal ARTHUR CARVER of the Suffolk regiment. Do you know if he served in that regiment? If not which regiment?

Roger


----------



## joe123 (Nov 16, 2012)

Never considered a holiday in Newfoundland!
I've checked on "Ancestry" for his mates ticket and although I found a couple of great uncles there no sign of my grandfather.
He was not the A Carver in the Suffolk Reg., he enlisted in the Norfolk Reg., (No. 9527) and was then transferred to 8th Batt. Border Reg. (No.21280) before going to France.
I have found his award of the MM and his citation for the DCM in the London Gazette also a couple of articles from Cornish newspapers regarding the storm in 1927 in which he is mentioned.
Thanks for the ships official numbers, another lead to follow.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Don't know if you have this
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=D1728101

Roger


----------



## joe123 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks Roger I've got copies of his medal cards.
From your previous reply I found some good info about "Livonia" at:

http://fishingboatheritage.com/inde...livonia-1913&catid=113:lt-lowestoft&Itemid=59

Unfortunately still looking for "Faithful Friend"
There are some very interesting films of early twentieth century fishing on the East Anglian Film Achive website at:

http://www.eafa.org.uk


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

See attached
Roger


----------



## joe123 (Nov 16, 2012)

Very grateful for that Roger!


----------

